# TD high-interest savings account 1.75%



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

BUT, only to new accounts before Dec 30, 2011

It's like the ad with the child and the paper car for those of us already with this account of which I am one, so I don't get the new rate.
I have already called about it, so still at 1.25% Oh well can't blame a gal for trying huh?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't get mad, get even. Ally offers 2%.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Go to the branch, speak to the manager and tell them you're closing all your accounts


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

It won't matter. In about a month, when the new account openings start declining, they will drop the rate back down to 1.25%.

They call that banking.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

ING has these teaser rates I think seasonally, you really can't win on variable rate


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

OptsyEagle said:


> It won't matter. In about a month, when the new account openings start declining, they will drop the rate back down to 1.25%


Actually, the non-teaser rate is now only 1.2%. There is also a $5 charge for *every* withdrawal, debit or even transfer to another of your TD accounts. BMO at least gives you one freebie a month, and the others let you transfer to your other accounts at will. TD's HISA is the worst turkey of the Big 5 banks (and I'm a TD customer). If you just need a place to park cash, go with Ally (2%), or if you feel comfortable, one of the Manitoba CUs (Hubert is now down to 2.3%).


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Teaser rate, nothing more. It's a common ploy that sucks in lots of people every time they need to steal some customers from the competition. Those customers think they are being clever. It won't last and will just be a big waste of time. Stay where you are.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Ally's rate is a teaser? It has been at 2% for years.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIDaEWwjcC8


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

*LOL! Sherlock,* that's exactly what came to mind when I received the card in the mail, as I am a 35yr loyal customer with TD.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I used to park my cash in the TD Money Market fund. When the yield dropped to almost zero, I opened a savings account at *Ally*. I don't keep any cash at TD Waterhouse anymore.

2% compounded monthly. No fees. No minimum balance. Easy to link your chequing account. What's not to like?


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

I have never checked into Ally or ING. How do you deposit as there are no branches? Not sure how safe they are. Is it CDIC covered first 100K?


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

RedRose said:


> I have never checked into Ally or ING. How do you deposit as there are no branches? Not sure how safe they are. Is it CDIC covered first 100K?


Rose, 
You deposit by linking ING/ALLY to your existing bank account. You then make an online request to move money. It takes 2 or 3 days and it's easy.


from link: http://www.ally.ca/en/savings/high-interest-savings-account/hisa-overview

High interest savings account (HISA)
Earn a higher rate than traditional savings.
Open with as little as $1
No minimum balance
No fees whatsoever
Daily compounded interest for maximum earnings
CDIC eligible Maximize your coverage
18 years or older to open
Your variable rate will go into effect when you make your opening deposit. Rates are subject to change. Currently 2%.

from link: http://www.ingdirect.ca/en/save-invest/isa/index.html

See how easy it is to save with ING DIRECT
Great rate. Currently 1.5%
No fees, no service charges
No minimum balances
Save automatically
Achieve your savings Goals
Safe and secure

ING Bank of Canada is a member of Canada Deposit Insurance Corporation, which means your deposits of up to $100,000 are eligible for CDIC deposit insurance.


----------



## T-Bird (Feb 6, 2012)

I would suggest opening an account with *Canadian Tire Financial Services*. There regular no fees savings account is 2% and the TFSA is 2.75%.
The TFSA rate is extremely good for a savings account and there rates have been fairly steady.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm just in the process of switching our savings accounts and our TFSAs from Presidents Choice Financial to Canadian Direct Financial.

Their regular HISA pays 2 % with no minimum balance and TFSA HISA pays 3 %.

Not a "come on" rate either because they've been there for quite a while.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Hmm I've never heard of Canadian Direct Financial, I wonder if they are associated with Canadian Direct Insurance? 

The 3% rate sounds great for an emergency fund in a TFSA but I'm hesitant to go with an unfamiliar online bank...can anyone vouch for it or have any familiarity with it by chance?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

T-Bird's first post is a sales pitch and a link? Yet another subtle spammer.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

Young&Ambitious said:


> Hmm I've never heard of Canadian Direct Financial, I wonder if they are associated with Canadian Direct Insurance?
> 
> The 3% rate sounds great for an emergency fund in a TFSA but I'm hesitant to go with an unfamiliar online bank...can anyone vouch for it or have any familiarity with it by chance?


CDF is the Internet division of Canadian Western Bank, a well established bank in Edmonton. 
I did quite a bit of research before switching all of our savings to them.
So far my experience has been all positive and I really like their rates 

Just go to their website and root around a bit and yes, all cash deposits are insured through CDIC.


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

T-bird isn't a spammer. He's just surprised that so many people use ING and so few use banks Ally and Canadian Tire (or even know about CT) that consistently have higher interest rates.


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

I use Ally for my emergency fund, but didn't know that Canadian Tire had a banking arm. Weird how they do but Rogers wasn't allowed to open a bank.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't have a savings account. Other than about 2k in my chequing account, I put all my money in stocks/ETFs and index mutual funds.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I really should move my savings to Ally. How fast can you get the money out? I've got typically $30k in cash in my savings at RBC but it is only 1.25%


----------

